# anyone else on meds other than thyroid?



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Hi . I am curious what meds people are on. I am on paxil and was prescribed that before they found out I had hypothyroidism along with Hashimoto disease. The hashi's causes fast pulse, anxiety etc between the highs and low waves of the disease. It took many a year for doctors to find this out and even now many of them are not well educated on it. I cannot get off of paxil now. I have tried many a times and when the hashi's hits it makes the anxiety more worse than it seems due to the disease. I have read that paxil can help hashi's patients as it numbs the feelings of the attacks, the anxiety etc that can go with it. I usually ride it out, not freak out and move on. I've learned to deal with it. Just wondering who is one what meds and who can't get off etc? hugs1


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have tried anti-depressants on several occasions and not found them to be helpful. They seem to cause me more problems than they help. I see them as a last resort. I once went cold turkey off Zoloft because the doc that prescribed it went out of practice and when I asked a different doc about going off it, all she would do was prescribe me Paxil. It was not fun, but I am glad I never took the Paxil. I had really bad anxiety when I was hyper. I was so relieved to find out there was a medical reason for the way I was feeling because I thought I was going really mental. I see a therapist to help me deal with anxiety and other issues. Meditation helps.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

There are a lot of antidepressant brands and if one does not work another might. In some cases it might take two different types (brands) taken together before working.
It is a hit and miss finding the one that will work but well worth it once found.

I am taking an anxiety medication. They do help with the hyper issues and Graves' rage and more. It took me a few to find the right one and white in color.

Sorry, I don't understand you question:
*"Just wondering who is one what meds and who can't get off etc?" *

No one should be negative about taking something that just might help make life a little easier. Its foolish to suffer needlessly. After all, taking a little pill doesn't necessarily mean taking it forever.

Never stop cold turkey no matter what another says. The correct way is to slowly wing oneself.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I would not suggest going cold turkey off anti-depressants either. I felt pretty wacky. I wanted to properly wean myself off it, but did not feel like I had any other choice since I was not willing to try another med at that time and did not have a supportive doc.

I know people who swear by anti-depressants, and seem to do really well on them. Some people have clinical depression and need meds to get through it. But they make me feel awful like a zombie who is disconnected from reality and my body I don't care about anything. I have had very similar reactions to several different meds that leave me reluctant to try another one without first exhausting other options.

Counseling meditation and developing my spirituality have helped me a whole lot. I am a different person than I was 7 years ago when I started, and meds alone could not have gotten me to the point of healing I am at today. I prefer to treat the underlying issue, whether it be psychological or physical. I see it as accepting a short term pain for a long term gain. It hasn't always been easy, but I am glad I chose the path I did.

There is no one answer to fit everyone, and I think that each of us needs to make the choice that feels right to us.


----------



## can70 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a post running in another thread but I just found this post, which also relates.

I am not thyroid-diagnosed yet but am going to an endocrinologist next week. My doctor and I have been trying to diagnose the symptoms I've been having and I finally brought up anxiety as a possibility.

So he prescribed a 30 day script of Paxil. I took the first dose last night after dinner and wow, I have felt awful all day! Stomach cramps from the moment I took it last night til mid-morning, hot/cold, more anxiousness, very tired, not wanting to eat. It's now 3:30 and the symptoms are just now starting to go away I think. I have felt worse than I do when I have my "regular" symptoms. I've read that it actually takes several weeks to feel the effects of the Paxil, so I know these are probably just side effects, but I'm really not wanting to take anymore. I also really hate taking any kind of anxiety med that messes with my body chemistry so much, and has so many side effects and withdrawl problems. Although my coworker said she took it years ago with no problems.

For those of you who've been on Paxil did you have symptoms with the first dose?

My other concern is will the Paxil in my system will "screw anything up" with any tests the endo might run next week?

No one really believes as strongly as I do that it might be thyroid issues, and maybe I am wrong but I would like to rule it out before going the anxiety route.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

can70 said:


> I have a post running in another thread but I just found this post, which also relates.
> 
> I am not thyroid-diagnosed yet but am going to an endocrinologist next week. My doctor and I have been trying to diagnose the symptoms I've been having and I finally brought up anxiety as a possibility.
> 
> ...


It sure could skew your tests; anything is possible. And by the way; please don't take anything that makes you sick! That is a major domo red flag!


----------



## can70 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Andros. Yes, I did not take another dose last night and am not going to at least until I see the endo next week. I feel so much better today than I did yesterday!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

can70 said:


> Thanks Andros. Yes, I did not take another dose last night and am not going to at least until I see the endo next week. I feel so much better today than I did yesterday!


I am glad logic has prevailed on your behalf. I was mighty worried. Best to get to the bottom of the thyroid issue. There is a very strong possibility that anxiety is related. Very strong.

Push for the antibodies' tests.................

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------

